# what the better camera ?



## dudebro (Aug 23, 2012)

Nikon- check out snapsort.com - it's helpful for comparisons 

Nikon is best bang for the buck overall. If your limited by price go that route.

Have you considered used? You may get a much better camera for less that way. Even one that comes with a macro lense.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

the d5200 costs more then $300


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

zackariah said:


> the d5200 costs more then $300


Yes I know that. I found one used.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

I am going to with a Nikon D3100.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Google POTN


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Plant keeper said:


> I am going to with a Nikon D3100.


If you can get D5200, I'd definitely get that over the D3100.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Nubster said:


> If you can get D5200, I'd definitely get that over the D3100.


 The Nikon D5200 is more then I can spend as of right now.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a D7000 and love it.. I vote nikon


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Bettatail said:


> Google POTN


:biggrin:


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

audioaficionado said:


> :biggrin:


:tongue:

it is like no matter how much you talked [censored][censored][censored][censored] about the service, you still miss it after you got out.
so I still use google


----------

